
Rebooting Computer Lib/Dream Machines - MaysonL
http://scripting.com/stories/2010/10/03/emailingWithTedNelson.html
======
geophile
Wow. I remember reading CL/DM in college, in maybe 1976. I was running my
programs on IBM mainframes, entered using punchcards, so this book really
spoke to me. I think I remember it describing Core Wars, and that inspired me
to create a similar game, first on a PDP 11, written in assembler; and later
in SNOBOL4, running on an IBM mainframe.

I walked into my kitchen this morning, and there were two mac laptops there,
with many other computers throughout the house. I told my 17-year old daughter
that at her age, I never imagined that such a thing would be possible in my
lifetime. CL/DM really has come true, and then some.

My recollection is that it really nailed the idea of a personal computer, but
completely missed the networking side of the current computing world.

------
cschep
This might seem a little cavalier, and perhaps I am young and naive, but why
doesn't someone just scan it and put it online anyway?

It reminds me of the RIAA. There are oppurtunities out there, just embrace it.
The author is fighting the fact that more nerds want to access his text? Why?
Is it really money?

------
billswift
I read the book in the late 1990s, after having heard about it for years, and
was deeply unimpressed. No doubt it was deeply original when it was written,
but a hard to read waste of time now. As for it not being reprinted, from all
I have read Nelson is a royal jerk, and one who seems to actually hate the
web, because it put the coup de grace to his Xanadu project.

------
devmonk
Should we push for much more limited copyright terms, so that any sold
publication or data after 20 years would become public property?

It just keeps getting longer and longer:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Copyright_term>

